# CCFC Winter 2014 (2/1 in Norwalk, CT)



## Noahaha (Dec 16, 2013)

Hey guys! I'm hosting the second CCFC competition on 2/1/14.

All information is here: http://union.cubingusa.com/ccfcwinter2014/index.php

See you there!


----------



## brandbest1 (Dec 16, 2013)

I'm gonna cry.
http://www.columbia.edu/cu/shp/calendar.html


----------



## Ernie Pulchny (Dec 16, 2013)

I just registered!!! I'll be doing everything, except 5x5 BLD. Because of the last CCFC comp, I assume this will be a good one as well.


----------



## Noahaha (Dec 16, 2013)

brandbest1 said:


> I'm gonna cry.
> http://www.columbia.edu/cu/shp/calendar.html



Get your priorities straight.


----------



## Mikel (Dec 16, 2013)

I would love to fly back out to the east coast for this. We'll have to see if its feasible when it gets closer.


----------



## bigbee99 (Dec 16, 2013)

Cya there Noah <33


----------



## AlexMaass (Dec 16, 2013)

So going to be going.


----------



## brandbest1 (Dec 16, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> Get your priorities straight.



Lol. Bynn said he'll be there and said he'll try to podium in Square-1 since I'm not there


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Dec 16, 2013)

I feel like we should sing happy birthday to Noah simply for tradition sake.


----------



## cityzach (Dec 16, 2013)

I shall be there of course


----------



## Joey VOV (Dec 16, 2013)

So much bld yay
I'm gonna try and learn 4bld by then.


----------



## ComputerGuy365 (Dec 17, 2013)

I'll be there of course. Went to the fall one also.


----------



## mangocuber (Dec 29, 2013)

theres 5bld but no 2x2?


----------



## Noahaha (Dec 29, 2013)

mangocuber said:


> theres 5bld but no 2x2?



That is correct.


----------



## Mikel (Dec 30, 2013)

mangocuber said:


> theres 5bld but no 2x2?



You need to sort out your priorities. Noah has.


----------



## A Leman (Dec 30, 2013)

Mikel said:


> You need to sort out your priorities. Noah has.



I second this. It's not like the east coast does not have enough competitions that leave out BigBLD and/or Multi!


----------



## Noahaha (Dec 30, 2013)

A Leman said:


> I second this. It's not like the east coast does not have enough competitions that leave out BigBLD and/or Multi!



I would like to add to this by pointing out that it will have been 10 months since 5BLD was held on the East Coast. :/


----------



## Noahaha (Jan 10, 2014)

BUMP: Just over three weeks left to register!


----------



## rowehessler (Jan 10, 2014)

kinda sucks cuz all I've been practicing is 2x2...


----------



## aspetuck (Jan 11, 2014)

So glad someone's holding something within spitting distance


----------



## Divineskulls (Jan 15, 2014)

Does anyone have a skewb that they would be willing to trade for something, I have a really good SS4x4 that I don't use... And I've finally given in to teh skoob.


----------



## AlexMaass (Jan 15, 2014)

Divineskulls said:


> Does anyone have a skewb that they would be willing to trade for something, I have a really good SS4x4 that I don't use... And I've finally given in to teh skoob.


I have a spare LanLan skewb! I'd love to have a nice 4x4 and this a great opportunity for me to get into 4x4 so yeah I'll love to trade it for that, just wondering is it modded or just well broken in? I'll take the 4x4 either way btw.


----------



## Divineskulls (Jan 15, 2014)

AlexMaass said:


> I have a spare LanLan skewb! I'd love to have a nice 4x4 and this a great opportunity for me to get into 4x4 so yeah I'll love to trade it for that, just wondering is it modded or just well broken in? I'll take the 4x4 either way btw.



It's konsta modded, but not florian modded, so the slices move well. The outer layers sometimes catch, but pretty rarely.


----------



## AlexMaass (Jan 15, 2014)

Divineskulls said:


> It's konsta modded, but not florian modded, so the slices move well. The outer layers sometimes catch, but pretty rarely.


That's great to hear! See you at the comp.


----------



## brandbest1 (Jan 15, 2014)

It's a test to see who will break Skewb NAR first!

http://ca.cubingusa.com/berkeleywinter2014/index.php


----------



## BoBoGuy (Jan 16, 2014)

Dammit stoopid mathcounts keeps me from going.


----------



## Noahaha (Jan 24, 2014)

One week left to register!


----------



## Mikel (Jan 24, 2014)

If someone doesn't break the 5x5 BLD NAR at this competition, I'm going to cry :'(


----------



## Noahaha (Jan 30, 2014)

43 people are signed up, so this will be much more comfortable than last time!

Registration closes at 11:59.


----------



## aspetuck (Feb 1, 2014)

What time?


----------



## Noahaha (Feb 2, 2014)

Today was lots of fun and I finally got a 5BLD success!

Thanks to everyone who came, especially the ones who were judging/scrambling/running all day 

The only thing found afterwards was a floppy cube, so message me if it's yours.


----------



## acohen527 (Feb 2, 2014)

Shout out to Louis Cormier and his family, who came all the way from Ontario and were very helpful all day.

Never done one of these before, but here it goes...
DYK:
Noah finally got a 5BLD success?
He should've had one on his second attempt, but he forgot to do corners?
I got a 10.7x skewb average?
I got my second best 3x3 solve ever(13.94)?
Noah was the only one to get either a 4 or 5 BLD success?
This competition went really smoothly?
We didn't have to tell people to clear the aisle once?
There was an Olympics style podium for 3x3 awards?
Kevin Costello III's family is probably much less confused than Stanley Nerkowski IV's?
Josh g?
It was Noah's birthday?
Tim Reynolds is awesome for driving Tim Wong and I back to Boston?
There were soooo many +2 decisions?

Great comp!


----------



## Riley (Feb 2, 2014)

Congjrats Noah on the 5BLD success!


----------



## Divineskulls (Feb 2, 2014)

"I don't always go to the US for comps; but when I do, I podium in almost every event."
- Louis Cormier


----------



## cityzach (Feb 2, 2014)

Great competition! I finally got a sub 10 3x3 single


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 2, 2014)

Divineskulls said:


> "I don't always go to the US for comps; but when I do, I podium in almost every event."
> - Louis Cormier



Good for him.


----------



## Divineskulls (Feb 2, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> Good for him.



FYI, not something he actually said, just a joke. In case anyone didn't get it...


----------



## Brest (Feb 2, 2014)

*Zach Goldman* - 9.96 3x3 single - CCFC Winter 2014



Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]jlA85Y-LvKM[/youtubehd]


 R' D2 L' D U2 F2 L' U B U' B2 D' F D' B F' U2

x2 y // inspection
D' L R' U' L' U L d' R2 U' R2 // Xcross
U R' U R U y' R U R' // 2nd pair
y U R U' R2' U' R // 3rd pair
y' R' U' R // 4th pair / OLS
R2 u' R U' R U R' u R2 y R U' R' U // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	9.96	42	4.22	47	4.72	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.98	10	3.36	11	3.69		Cross+1/F2L	40.7%	37.0%	35.5%
F2L	7.32	27	3.69	31	4.23		F2L/Total	73.5%	64.3%	66.0%
LL	2.64	15	5.68	16	6.06		LL/Total	26.5%	35.7%	34.0%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



R' D2 L' D U2 F2 L' U B U' B2 D' F D' B F' U2

x2 y // inspection
D' L R' U' r' F r d' R2 U' R2 // Xcross
U R' U R U y' R U R' // 2nd pair
y U R U' R2' U' R // 3rd pair
y' R' U' R // 4th pair / OLS
U' U R2 u' R U' R U R' u R2 y R U' R' U // PLL
View at alg.garron.us


----------



## Ernie Pulchny (Feb 4, 2014)

Skewb: 11.62 average


Spoiler



[youtubehd]2fuCi8ORZOk[/youtubehd]



Pyraminx: 7.98 average


Spoiler



[youtubehd]tiVXkI7MJiQ[/youtubehd]



3x3: 14.77 average


Spoiler



[youtubehd]cewGZAr7nU4[/youtubehd]


----------



## Brest (Feb 5, 2014)

*Louis Cormier* - 9.26 3x3 av5 - CCFC Winter 2014



Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]3dnZ-J0RIFo[/youtubehd]





Spoiler: 1st solve



R' D2 L' D U2 F2 L' U B U' B2 D' F D' B F' U2 L2

x' y' // inspection
D2' R' D F' L // cross
R U' R' U2 R U R' // 1st pair
y' U' L' U L // 2nd pair
U' R U' R' L U2 L' // 3rd pair
R U2' R' U2 R U' R' // 4th pair
U' r U R' U R U2' r' // OLL
(y' x') R U' R' D R U R' D' R U R' D R U' R' D' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	9.93	60	6.04	64	6.45	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.56	14	5.47	14	5.47		Cross+1/F2L	44.4%	41.2%	37.8%
F2L	5.76	34	5.90	37	6.42		F2L/Total	58.0%	56.7%	57.8%
LL	4.17	26	6.24	27	6.47		LL/Total	42.0%	43.3%	42.2%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



R' D2 L' D U2 F2 L' U B U' B2 D' F D' B F' U2 L2

x' y' // inspection
D2' R' D F' L // cross
U U' R U' R' U2 R U R' // 1st pair
y' U' L' U L // 2nd pair
U' R U' R' L U2 L' // 3rd pair
R U' U' R' U R R' U R U' R' // 4th pair
U' r U R' U R U2' r' // OLL
U' U (y' x') R U' R' D R U R' D' R U R' D R U' R' D' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 2nd solve



U F2 D U2 B2 R U2 L2 D U F U' B2 R' U B D R2

r U' F r' U' r' D // cross
y' U' R' U R2 U' R' // 1st pair
y U R U R' d' L' U L // 2nd pair
R U' R2' U2' R U' y L' U L // 3rd pair
y' U R' U' R // 4th pair
U r U2' R' U' R U' r' // OLL
U R U' R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2 R' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	8.83	59	6.68	65	7.36	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.36	13	5.51	14	5.93		Cross+1/F2L	40.7%	38.2%	35.9%
F2L	5.80	34	5.86	39	6.72		F2L/Total	65.7%	57.6%	60.0%
LL	3.03	25	8.25	26	8.58		LL/Total	34.3%	42.4%	40.0%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



U F2 D U2 B2 R U2 L2 D U F U' B2 R' U B D R2

r U' F r' U' r' D // cross
U' y' R' U R2 U' R' // 1st pair
y U R U R' d' L' U L // 2nd pair
R U' R2' U' U' R U' y L' U L // 3rd pair
y' U R' U' R // 4th pair
U r U' U' R' U' R U' r' // OLL
U' U2 R U' R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2 R' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 3rd solve



D2 F2 U2 B2 U R2 U2 L' B F' L2 B U F' U2 F' D' F

x' y' // inspection
M D' x' D R2 D // cross
U' R U2' R' U' y R' U' R // 1st pair
y' R U R' U R U R' // 2nd pair
y U' R U R' U' L U L' // 3rd pair
U2 R U R' (U' R U R')2 // 4th pair
R U R' U' R' F R2 U R' U' F' // OLL(CP)
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	7.27	52	7.15	58	7.98	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.53	13	5.14	16	6.32		Cross+1/F2L	46.0%	31.7%	34.0%
F2L	5.50	41	7.45	47	8.55		F2L/Total	75.7%	78.8%	81.0%
LL	1.77	11	6.21	11	6.21		LL/Total	24.3%	21.2%	19.0%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



D2 F2 U2 B2 U R2 U2 L' B F' L2 B U F' U2 F' D' F

x' y' // inspection
M D' x' D R2 D // cross
U' R U' U' R' U' y R' U' R // 1st pair
y' R U R' U R U R' // 2nd pair
y U' R U R' U' L U L' // 3rd pair
U2 R U' U U R' (U' R U R')2 // 4th pair
R U R' U' R' F R2 U R' U' F' // OLL(CP)
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 4th solve



F2 D2 U2 R2 F2 R' B D L2 U2 R2 D' F' D2 U2 L' D' F'

x' y' // inspection
D' L' R2' F // cross
U2' R' U R U' R' U R // 1st pair
R U2' R' U R U' R' // 2nd pair
U2 L U' L' // 3rd pair
y' U' R U' R' U2 R U R' // 4th pair
U' r' R2 U R' U R U2' R' U M' // OLL
U R' U R' d' R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F U2' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	9.02	60	6.65	66	7.32	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	1.68	12	7.14	13	7.74		Cross+1/F2L	33.0%	36.4%	34.2%
F2L	5.09	33	6.48	38	7.47		F2L/Total	56.4%	55.0%	57.6%
LL	3.93	27	6.87	28	7.12		LL/Total	43.6%	45.0%	42.4%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



F2 D2 U2 R2 F2 R' B D L2 U2 R2 D' F' D2 U2 L' D' F'

x' y' // inspection
D' L' R2' F // cross
U' U' R' U R U' R' U R // 1st pair
U' U y' y R U' U' R' U R U' R' // 2nd pair
U U L U' L' // 3rd pair
y' U' R U' R' U2 R U R' // 4th pair
U' r' R2 U R' U R U' U' R' U M' // OLL
U R' U R' d' R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F U2' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 5th solve



F2 L2 R2 F2 D L D F2 U B' R2 D R' D2 F' D' B U'

z2 // inspection
l D L2 F2 // cross
U R U R' y' U L U L' // 1st pair
U' R U' R' U R' U' R // 2nd pair
y' R U' R' U2 R U' R' // 3rd pair
R' U' R U' R' U R // 4th pair
U' R U R' U R U2' R' // OLL
U' R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R U // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	9.94	73	7.34	79	7.95	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.33	13	5.58	16	6.87		Cross+1/F2L	47.6%	35.1%	37.2%
F2L	4.90	37	7.55	43	8.78		F2L/Total	49.3%	50.7%	54.4%
LL	5.04	36	7.14	36	7.14		LL/Total	50.7%	49.3%	45.6%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



F2 L2 R2 F2 D L D F2 U B' R2 D R' D2 F' D' B U'

z2 // inspection
l D x L2' U2 x' // cross
U' U2 R U R' y' U L U L' // 1st pair
U' R U' R' U R' U' R // 2nd pair
y' R U' R' U2 R U' R' // 3rd pair
y U' y' U R' U' R U' R' U R // 4th pair
U' R U R' U R U2' R' // OLL
U' R U' R' R U R' U' U R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R U // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: Statistics





```
Average (removing fastest and slowest solve)

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	9.26	59.67	6.44	65.00	7.02	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.20	13.00	5.91	13.67	6.21		Cross+1/F2L	39.6%	38.6%	36.0%
F2L	5.55	33.67	6.07	38.00	6.85		F2L/Total	59.9%	56.4%	58.5%
LL	3.71	26.00	7.01	27.00	7.28		LL/Total	40.1%	43.6%	41.5%
```


```
Mean (5/5)

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	9.00	60.80	6.76	66.40	7.38	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.29	13.00	5.67	14.60	6.37		Cross+1/F2L	42.4%	36.3%	35.8%
F2L	5.41	35.80	6.62	40.80	7.54		F2L/Total	60.1%	58.9%	61.4%
LL	3.59	25.00	6.97	25.60	7.13		LL/Total	39.9%	41.1%	38.6%
```


```
Best from each field

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	7.27	52	7.34	58	7.98[/COLOR]

Cross+1	1.68	12	7.14	13	7.74
F2L	4.90	33	7.55	37	8.78
LL	1.77	11	8.25	11	8.58
```


----------

